# Waterless washing .... Help needed!



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm going to Goodwood in July so want to wash the car when I get there after a 200+ mile journey. I've never used a waterless wash before and to be honest, a little scared to do so. I've looked at the great reviews of ONR, CG Hoseless wash and Dodo Low on eau on the various threads and stickies on here, which have been very helpful. ONR seems to be the more straight forward and means less water to be carried but I am also interested in the Dodo product but looks like more water is required.

Aside from getting over the fear of using a waterless wash, my main worry is how do you clean the wheels? I usually use the 2BM to clean my wheels and use various brushes. This is not going to be possible at Goodwood so how do I get around it? 

Help and advice from those who have been in this situation would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

At shows I use a pump sprayer and ONR on the wheels.

As long as the wheels are sealed then they will clean up easily.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> At shows I use a pump sprayer and ONR on the wheels.
> 
> As long as the wheels are sealed then they will clean up easily.


But what do you physically use to clean the wheels - just a MF cloth or sponge?

Also in the same vein, what are the best MF cloths to use for a waterless wash for drying? Any better than others?

Thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Pump sprayer as stated, micro cloth for drying. Sponge or cloth for washing.

Not having tried loads of cloths i simply use the yellow costco ones.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> But what do you physically use to clean the wheels - just a MF cloth or sponge?
> 
> Also in the same vein, what are the best MF cloths to use for a waterless wash for drying? Any better than others?
> 
> Thanks


For cleaning wheels at shows, I reserve clean but previously soiled cloths 
that I'm happy to "retire" for recycling when I get home. Any clean plain MF 
cloth is fine with ONR. Indeed, I'd recommend that you _don't_ use plush MFs 
for cleaning. Better to have several cloths rather than fewer plush ones.

There's no need to be so fearful - oh, and the process is as simple as is
described! Just give the product time to do its part _before_ you start any 
physical wiping(!) Have a practice or three before you go - you'll quite 
probably not look back.

Enjoy the show...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

ONR is Rinseless and not waterless. Ultima Waterless Wash+ can be used as Rinseless or waterless.

For waterless MF I like a minimum 530 gm2 MF, my favorite is the Chinchilla at 600 gm2.

As far as tires, Rinseless is a better option. I cut up old Tshirts (old MFs are better) and scrub down tires.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive just done Cholmondely Pageant of Power at the weekend and used the waterless wash ive got for the first time.

Fully prepped car the day before so it was as good as poss before leaving. (Fully detailed and waxed the week before for the BTCC at Oulton so only needed a wash, dry and QD wipe over)

Then when i got there is used CG Ecosmart RU in a spray bottle and a few microfibres to get all the dust and dirt off then went over the whole car with AF Finale QD

Finished Results:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> But what do you physically use to clean the wheels - just a MF cloth or sponge?
> 
> Also in the same vein, what are the best MF cloths to use for a waterless wash for drying? Any better than others?
> 
> Thanks


I use a grout sponge cut into smaller pieces...

http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/tiles/...le_sponges/B-and-Q-Tile-Sponge-Yellow-9706844

For drying the bodywork I use a Uber Premium Towel (as per the video below) and for the wheels just some general MF cloths.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your replies guys. Got even more products to consider now. The CG Ecosmart RU looks interesting and no water to carry either. I watched a video which showed the wheels being cleaned too, which was helpful.

Thanks for the recommendations on MF's too.

Car looks great by the way


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I have decided on ONR which I've ordered from CYC today so will give it a try out at the weekend - maybe on somebody else's car . I will report back once I've used it.

I will have a another good read of Lowiepete's threads and view as many videos as possible, before then


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well with baited breath, I cleaned my car today with ONR.

Used:
32oz bottle of ONR
a pressure sprayer from Poundstretcher
A Dodo Supernatural sponge
Pack of grout sponges
Used 2 drying towels
2 microfibre cloths
Dodo Tropical Red Mist

Having re-read Lowiepete's threads and viewing the video above a good few times, I set too.

The car was washed a week ago so was only very lightly soiled. A great base to start with for my first time, I thought,

Put 3 capfuls of ONR in the 1.5 Litre spray bottle and topped with water
2 capfuls of ONR in 5 litres of water in a bucket
Dodo sponge

Starting from the top down, sprayed the roof and left to dwell for at least 30 seconds. With my well protected car (Bouncers Capture the Rapture) the mixture was just running straight off. Then took the sponge from the bucket, squeezed out a lot of the mixture but not too much and then wiped the panel using straight lines, in a sort of truncated "S" action, without applying pressure. Then took a drying towel, folded into 4 and gently wiped the moisture away.

Then cleaned the windows then starting at the passenger front wing worked my way anticlockwise around the car, using the procedure stated above. What amazed me more than anything was that the mixture in the bucket remained clean, whereas my white supernatural sponge was taking on a black colour but not overly so (probably due to the car not being too dirty to start with).

Just as I was about to do the last bit of my bonnet, the heavens opened so I had to quickly put the car in the garage. It was long enough however for me to have to re-dry the whole car again (bar the unwashed part of the bonnet). I sprayed the bonnet with the mixture again, left it to dwell, then washed the bonnet and dried. All without getting any real amount of water on the garage floor!

I then went around the car with Dodo Juice Tropical Mist to give that just waxed look.

It does mean that I didn't get chance to clean my wheels. I was going to use the grout sponge for these. Maybe I'll do those tomorrow evening.

So first impressions are 
Pros:
- If it wasn't for the rain I would have cleaned the car in 30 minutes (bar the wheels) but actually took an hour, which is much quicker than my usual 3 hour wash
- my OH is so happy because there weren't puddles of water on the drive way (well there was but not caused by me  ! )
- after the initial shock of a) using a sponge and b) not using a great amount of water - I rather like ONR !
- no streaking
- no water drying on the car due to the sun
- lots of good points for using it when away from home and you need to give your car a quick clean

Cons:
- how do you clean the wheel arches? These were letting the car down to be honest. ( I have carpet material in the rear wheel arches too)
- if I was to use this at home on a regular basis I think I would power wash my alloys down and clean them in my normal manner using a mixture of brushes and shampoo and water. At the same time I would clean the wheel arches, then onto ONR on the car.
- if I was to wash the wheels whilst away from home, for example, I think I would take Lowiepete's lead and used CG Hoseless to spray on as I think this would make it easier to clean them. I have a lot of spokes on the alloys so difficult to get your had right in.

Unfortunately due to the rain, I haven't been able to take any photos but hopefully the sun is due to shine tomorrow 

In conclusion, ONR have another convert. I didn't think I would see the day😜

The worst bit is I now have to do a lot of explaining to my neighbours and fellow RCZ owners on the RCZ forum, who I have been preaching to about never using a sponge and always snow foaming before washing [thinks !] Help !❕🙆


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad you liked the ONR and it did what you wanted it to. I much prefer a noodle mitt to a sponge but I think this is more about preference


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Then took a drying towel, folded into 4 and gently wiped the moisture away.


Hope that you didn't use the towel dry... Have a look at this thread
for a method to adopt ONR as a drying aid, with a dampened towel.



Blueberry said:


> In conclusion, ONR have another convert. I didn't think I would see the day


Heheheh, there's no looking back now :thumb:
You might be better off with CG HFE for the wheels and arches...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there, sorry I didn't mention that I sprayed the towel at every use with ONR just to be on the safe side. 

Yes I really can't believe how easy it was to use. You DO learn something new every day.

I will order some CG HFE to try on the wheels and arches and then I'm probably totally sold. Will be interesting to check the paintwork over time as being metallic red, it will show swirls quite readily.

Thanks for all your help Steve.


----------



## Hari (Feb 3, 2013)

Which is the best alternate of ONR?


----------

